# Agility Training Day



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Yesterday was the annual Poodle Training Club agility training day, poodles only. SO much fun spending the day with lots of other poodles, and SO entertaining watching the occasional fit of poodle zoomies.

Photos are of Vasco and CreativParti's Todd (who has convinced my SO that our next poodle will be a parti :smile.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

That looks like a whole lot of fun!

This is OT, but I hope you'll indulge me. What is the difference between a standard and parti poodle? Is it just the coat colors? Todd sort of reminds me of a poodle spin on a springer spaniel; he looks awesome.

Greg


----------



## PATIszon (Nov 17, 2011)

What a perfect world! We have only 3 poodels in our agility club....and 3 more in whole country.....:adore:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

A parti poodle is just the color. Size can be toy, miniature, or standard poodle.

Vasco and Todd look terrific in agility.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

sarpoodle said:


> That looks like a whole lot of fun!
> 
> This is OT, but I hope you'll indulge me. What is the difference between a standard and parti poodle? Is it just the coat colors? Todd sort of reminds me of a poodle spin on a springer spaniel; he looks awesome.
> 
> Greg


Parti is a color pattern, and has nothing to do with size. The speckled ones, like Todd in the photos above as well as my parti standard girl Nova, do have coat patterns very similar to some parti-colored spaniels and pointers. There are lots of different "patterns" of parti-colored poodles, though. 

Great shots! I'm starting a beginner agility class with Nova next Monday and we are SUPER stoked. These pictures just make me want it to get her quicker. Can't wait!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Agility is great fun; I highly recommend it. Although nothing is better than agility at making you, the human half of the team, feel like a complete klutz!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

> Although nothing is better than agility at making you, the human half of the team, feel like a complete klutz!


 HAha! I couldn't agree more. We are only in our 3rd class, but last night Lambchop would not do the broad jump for me, she would go bumbling over hitting everything. The trainer tried it once with her - and it was perfect! I had to try 4 more times before we finally got it as a team :struggle:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Parti Poodle History

I was told by a breeder that parti poodles did not take to agility as readily as solid colors. Odd thing to say, since it is color. Todd doesn't seem to know!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, no one seems to have told Todd that partis don't like agility. He loves it, and is a total rocket dog over the obstacles.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love these pictures. It sounds like such fun, especially with only poodles. :act-up:

czesc, PATIszon. I was in Warsaw a couple of times when my sister was living there. What a wonderful city you have! Now that you mention it, I don't remember seeing a single poodle even though my sister was living there and we went to all sorts of doggy places. But, you have the most awesome polish pottery, of which I have a cupboard full.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

petitpie said:


> Parti Poodle History
> 
> I was told by a breeder that parti poodles did not take to agility as readily as solid colors. Odd thing to say, since it is color. Todd doesn't seem to know!


Ummmmmmm..... & the quantifiable basis for this is......?

Blondes have more fun
butter a cat's paws so he won't run away from home 

:act-up:


----------

